
EZing let you host your own messaging-infrastructure - Databay
https://ezing.de/index.php/2016/03/17/host-your-own-infrastructure/
======
Databay
If you want to communicate safely with your people, whoever they are and
wherever they are, you might be interested in eZing-infrastructure. All you
need is a mailserver or even some mailaccounts and a php-driven webserver.

